# Radon Modelneuheiten 2019



## SkeenRider (30. Oktober 2018)

Die Spannung steigt. 1.11.2018 werden die neuen Bikes vorgestellt. Heute würden schon ein paar Bilder bei Instagram gepostet. Zu sehen sind Swoop E Bike, Jab, Cragger, Slide Trail nur das ganz linke kann ich nicht zuordnen? Neues Slide? 


 

 






Oder ist es ein Jab in Alu als Slide Nachfolger? Der Rahmen ähnelt dem Jab schon sehr. Der bereich am Steuerrohr ist was kleiner und der bereich am Sitzrohr bzw Oberrohr ist anders. Sieht sehr interessant aus.


----------



## BockAufBiken (30. Oktober 2018)

Keinen Downhiller mehr im Programm?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## greg12 (30. Oktober 2018)

BockAufBiken schrieb:


> Keinen Downhiller mehr im Programm?


von links nach rechts:
slide trail carbon, e bike!?, jab, cragger, slide alu!


----------



## PatSiebi (30. Oktober 2018)

@SkeenRider denke auch, dass das Bike links das Slide Trail ist, da Carbon. Das ganz rechts könnte doch dann gut das neue Swoop 29" sein oder? (große Räder, typischer Swoop Rahmen und Lyrik)


----------



## SkeenRider (30. Oktober 2018)

PatSiebi schrieb:


> @SkeenRider denke auch, dass das Bike links das Slide Trail ist, da Carbon. Das ganz rechts könnte doch dann gut das neue Swoop 29" sein oder? (große Räder, typischer Swoop Rahmen und Lyrik)



Ok kommt das Slide Trail nur in Carbon? Dann wird es aber Ziemlich Potent mit einer 36er Fox Gabel!? Da kann man gleich zum Jab greifen?! Das ganz rechts hat aber für ein Swoop recht wenig Federweg an der Gabel oder täuscht das nur? Vielleicht ist es auch ein ein Alu Slide mit 29"?


----------



## PatSiebi (30. Oktober 2018)

Nee, war von mir auch nur reine Spekulation. Hatte Carbon einfach eher mit einer "leichten" Trailausführung und Alu wie bisher mit dem Swoop in Verbindung gebracht. Das Fahrwerk hat mich aber wie du schon meinst auch stutzig gemacht. Bin gespannt...


----------



## SkeenRider (30. Oktober 2018)

PatSiebi schrieb:


> Nee, war von mir auch nur reine Spekulation. Hatte Carbon einfach eher mit einer "leichten" Trailausführung und Alu wie bisher mit dem Swoop in Verbindung gebracht. Das Fahrwerk hat mich aber wie du schon meinst auch stutzig gemacht. Bin gespannt...



Radon hat es auf Instagram schon aufgelöst. 

Von Links nach Rechts: Slide Trail, Swoop Hybride, Jab, Cragger, Swoop

Das Slide Trail sieht echt ziemlich Potent aus. Ich bin mal gespannt wie der Federweg ist?!


----------



## PatSiebi (30. Oktober 2018)

ja und vor allem auch die Geo.


----------



## Kraxler23 (30. Oktober 2018)

Wie schaut das mit nem neuen Skeen aus? Das alte hat ja schon nen verdammten Oldschool look und kann wohl gegen das neue Neuron als direkten Konkurrenten nicht anstinken. Das Bike ganz links schaut echt ziemlich sexy aus.


----------



## SkeenRider (30. Oktober 2018)

Kraxler23 schrieb:


> Wie schaut das mit nem neuen Skeen aus? Das alte hat ja schon nen verdammten Oldschool look und kann wohl gegen das neue Neuron als direkten Konkurrenten nicht anstinken. Das Bike ganz links schaut echt ziemlich sexy aus.


Ich glaube nicht das da was neues kommt. So Oldschool sieht das auch nicht aus.


----------



## SkeenRider (31. Oktober 2018)

Slide Trail ist schon online  P/L unschlagbar  Das 9.0 ist meins.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 30320 (1. November 2018)

Die andern sind jetzt auch alle Online, leider noch ohne Detailbilder und Geos


----------



## ron101 (1. November 2018)

Bin grad Radonmässig nicht mehr so up to Date. 
Ist nun dieser Cragger ein 27.5 oder 29? Auf der Radon Seite steht bei der Übersicht 27.5 und unter der Bereifung 29er Hand Dampf?


----------



## SkeenRider (1. November 2018)

ron101 schrieb:


> Bin grad Radonmässig nicht mehr so up to Date.
> Ist nun dieser Cragger ein 27.5 oder 29? Auf der Radon Seite steht bei der Übersicht 27.5 und unter der Bereifung 29er Hand Dampf?



Das ist ein 29er.


----------



## ryan.raffi (1. November 2018)

Das Swoop 29 scheint mal richtig interessant zu sein.
Jedoch frag ich mich schon wiso es keine "gute" Version mit der Lyrik gibt und beim 10.0 nicht die 36er mit der Grip 2 Kartusche verbaut wurde.?
Sehr potente Lyrik RC2 und dann der Monarch Dämpfer, gleiches mit dem X2 und der 36er und 3 pos...


----------



## firevsh2o (1. November 2018)

ryan.raffi schrieb:


> Das Swoop 29 scheint mal richtig interessant zu sein.
> Jedoch frag ich mich schon wiso es keine "gute" Version mit der Lyrik gibt und beim 10.0 nicht die 36er mit der Grip 2 Kartusche verbaut wurde.?
> Sehr potente Lyrik RC2 und dann der Monarch Dämpfer, gleiches mit dem X2 und der 36er und 3 pos...



Ja das ist komisch, wobei beim Slide Trail dann wieder Grip2 Kartuschen in der 36er stecken. Ich hätte das eher anders rum ausgestattet. 

Mir gefallen jedenfalls beide Bikes sehr gut! Hätte ich nicht schon mein Rallon - würde ich wohl beide kaufen. Wäre vom Preis her kein Unterschied!


----------



## Deleted 30320 (2. November 2018)

das 9.0 Swoop hat ne Grip 2 laut Webseite


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Radon-Bikes (2. November 2018)

ryan.raffi schrieb:


> Das Swoop 29 scheint mal richtig interessant zu sein.
> Jedoch frag ich mich schon wiso es keine "gute" Version mit der Lyrik gibt und beim 10.0 nicht die 36er mit der Grip 2 Kartusche verbaut wurde.?
> Sehr potente Lyrik RC2 und dann der Monarch Dämpfer, gleiches mit dem X2 und der 36er und 3 pos...



Guter Hinweis! Ist ein Fehler auf der Website. Das Swoop 10.0 kommt natürlich mit der FitGrip2.

VG ULi


----------



## Pecoloco (5. November 2018)

Sorry wenn ich das irgendwo überlesen habe, aber: 

Kein Swoop 200 mehr?


----------



## Radon-Bikes (5. November 2018)

Pecoloco schrieb:


> Sorry wenn ich das irgendwo überlesen habe, aber:
> 
> Kein Swoop 200 mehr?



Hi,

ja das stimmt. Leider kein Swoop 200 mehr 

VG Uli


----------



## Pecoloco (5. November 2018)

Boah - da bin ich froh, dass ich noch eins bekommen hab


----------



## Radon-Bikes (5. November 2018)

Pecoloco schrieb:


> Boah - da bin ich froh, dass ich noch eins bekommen hab


----------



## SkeenRider (5. November 2018)

Radon-Bikes schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> ja das stimmt. Leider kein Swoop 200 mehr
> 
> VG Uli


Verständlich. Ich denke im Downhill Segment liegen nicht die stärken von Radon. Ein EWS Team um das Jab und Swoop voran zu treiben wäre nicht schlecht


----------



## Radon-Bikes (6. November 2018)

SkeenRider schrieb:


> Verständlich. Ich denke im Downhill Segment liegen nicht die stärken von Radon. Ein EWS Team um das Jab und Swoop voran zu treiben wäre nicht schlecht



Schon passiert


----------



## Pecoloco (6. November 2018)

Ich find´s trotzdem schade. Das Swoop 200 ist schon richtig gut. Und da fällt halt ein P/L Sieger weg.


----------



## SkeenRider (7. November 2018)

Die 2019er Skeen Bikes sind Online. Das 9.0 ist mein Favorit, ich stehe auf die Sram GX Eagle


----------



## ron101 (9. November 2018)

Eigentlich bedenklich, dass Radon es jedes Jahr nicht schafft auf den Lounch der neuen Bikes auch die Website aufzuschalten mit den neuen Bikes. Z.B. beim Cragger sind weder Fotos noch Geo Daten drin.

Cheers
ron


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SkeenRider (9. November 2018)

ron101 schrieb:


> Eigentlich bedenklich, dass Radon es jedes Jahr nicht schafft auf den Lounch der neuen Bikes auch die Website aufzuschalten mit den neuen Bikes. Z.B. beim Cragger sind weder Fotos noch Geo Daten drin.
> 
> Cheers
> ron



Kommt noch  

Radon hat im Gegensatz zum letzten bzw. anfang diesem Jahr sich Terminlich besser dran gehalten


----------



## Deleted 30320 (10. November 2018)

Das machen die um den Bogen der Spannung auf`s höchstmass zu spannen


----------



## ron101 (11. November 2018)

Es würde ja ausreichen Fotos zu machen wie dies z.B- MTBNews für Ihren Test auch machte.
Klar mit profi Fotograf geht immer noch besser.
Das aufwändige freistellen der Bilder um die dann noch auf schwarzem Hintergrund zu präsentieren bringt eh nicht viel.
Da viele Parts wie Reifen etc. bereits schon schwarz sind.

Cheers
ron


----------



## pingpong83 (14. November 2018)

Wieso gibt es das Swoop 170 nicht mehr in 27,5" und viel wichtiger warum keine Größe S mehr?


----------



## SkeenRider (14. November 2018)

pingpong83 schrieb:


> Wieso gibt es das Swoop 170 nicht mehr in 27,5" und viel wichtiger warum keine Größe S mehr?



Weil es das Jab in 27,5" gibt und das ist auch erhältlich in Größe S.
Zwei Bikes in der Enduro Klasse mit 27.5" würde kein Sinn machen. Ein Swoop in 29" und Größe S würde auch keiner kaufen.


----------



## pingpong83 (15. November 2018)

Das Jab gibt's aber nur in Carbon... 
Und so die selbe Klasse würde ich nicht direkt behaupten.


----------



## SkeenRider (15. November 2018)

pingpong83 schrieb:


> Das Jab gibt's aber nur in Carbon...
> Und so die selbe Klasse würde ich nicht direkt behaupten.



Wieso nicht das sind beides Enduros. Das Jab ist halt durch den Carbon Rahmen und den 27,5" Laufrädern mehr das verspielte Enduro womit auch Touren machbar sind. Das Swoop ist mit den 29" jetzt mehr ein Bike für den Park. 

Vorher war das Swoop der Allrounder was jetzt aber das Jab ist, also macht ein Swoop in 27,5" einfach kein Sinn mehr.


----------



## wirme (15. November 2018)

Ich habe auch zwischen JAB und Swoop geschwankt.
Ausschlaggebend für das JAB war dann der Super Preis im Abverkauf.


----------



## SkeenRider (15. November 2018)

wirme schrieb:


> Ich habe auch zwischen JAB und Swoop geschwankt.
> Ausschlaggebend für das JAB war dann der Super Preis im Abverkauf.



Glückwunsch das Jab ist bestimmt ein super Allrounder. Berichte mal wie es sich fährt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wirme (15. November 2018)

Ist ein 9.0 HD. Habe in 2 Monaten 1.000 km damit abgerissen. Komme super damit zurecht. 

Auf der Ebene: Ich finde es etwas frontlastig. Mittlerweile habe ich mich daran gewöhnt. Der Lenker könnte aber etwas mehr Rise haben. Das 2019 Model hat 20 mm mehr Rise und 10 mm mehr Gabel Federweg. Steht also vorne etwas höher.

Bergauf: Klettert sehr gut. Das Vorderrad steigt kaum auf.

Bergab: Finde das liegt dem Bike am Besten. Kein Vergleich zu dem was ich vorher hatte. Das Rock Shox Fahrwerk ist der Hammer 

Alles in allem ein super Allrounder. Selbst lange Gelände Touren (82 km und 1.900 Höhenmetern), sind kein Problem.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (16. November 2018)

Slide Trail 10.0 ist jetzt bebildert.
https://www.radon-bikes.de/mountainbike/fullsuspension/slide-trail/slide-trail-100-2019/

also ich finds schick ! 

Bin ja echt ein Freund von Farbe .... aber das JAB 10.0 HB ... ich weiss nicht .. Janz in grün is ja ok .... aber so ein grün 
https://www.radon-bikes.de/mountainbike/fullsuspension/jab/jab-100-hd-2019/


----------



## Jasibike (16. November 2018)

Ich finde es wunderschön. Aber nich nur die Räder sind gewachsen. 4 kg Plus ist schon heftig. Jab 9.0 ist mit 12,9 angegeben. Slide Trail 10.0 mit 14,1. Ich glaube da ist was schief gelaufen. Mein Slide war damals in Gr.M 10,5kg (Radon Angaben). 29" wiegt halt mehr, aber so eine Berg/Auf Rakete wird es nicht mehr sein. Bin mal auf weitere Testberichte gespannt.


----------



## filiale (16. November 2018)

schraeg schrieb:


> Bin ja echt ein Freund von Farbe .... aber das JAB 10.0 HB ... ich weiss nicht .. Janz in grün is ja ok .... aber so ein grün
> https://www.radon-bikes.de/mountainbike/fullsuspension/jab/jab-100-hd-2019/



Paßt doch zum Froschn als Nachfolger und auch in die grüne Eifel...hau rein


----------



## Deleted 30320 (16. November 2018)

filiale schrieb:


> Paßt doch zum Froschn als Nachfolger und auch in die grüne Eifel...hau rein



Boah ne ... das ist ein grün das sieht aus wie schonmal gegessen 
Mal abgesehen das mein Budget als armer Familienvater das nicht hergibt


----------



## SkeenRider (16. November 2018)

Ich finde beide sehr schick. Bei dem Gewicht vom Slide Trail ist hoffentlich wirklich was schief gelaufen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cubie (17. November 2018)

SkeenRider schrieb:


> Ich finde beide sehr schick. Bei dem Gewicht vom Slide Trail ist hoffentlich wirklich was schief gelaufen


Sind branchenübliche Werte, die man so beim Wettbewerb auch findet...


----------



## firevsh2o (17. November 2018)

Cubie schrieb:


> Sind branchenübliche Werte, die man so beim Wettbewerb auch findet...



Eher nein. Das Gewicht haben sie übrigens schon wieder von der Homepage entfernt.

Ich verstehe die Super Gravity Reifen bei der Top-Ausstattung nicht ganz. Es handelt sich immer noch um ein Trailbike, da würde ich jetzt eher keine SG Reifen aufziehen.  Ich würde auch eine leichtere Gabel wählen. Geo und Federweg sind irgendwo zwischen Enduro und Trailbike angesiedelt. Wenn ich einen dicken Hammer wollte, würde ich zum Swoop greifen.

Meiner Meinung nach sollte das Rad bei 13,1-13,3 kg rauskommen. (Kleinste Rahmengröße, ohne Pedale)

... ok komisch, die 14,1 kg stehen auf der Mobilversion der Seite. Auf der Desktopversion steht kein Gewicht.


----------



## Cubie (18. November 2018)

29 Zoll, 36Gabel und die Gravity Reifen, Alulenker, sind alles keine Komponenten die für besonderen Leichtbau sprechen
und zaubern können Sie in Bonn auch nicht.

Es ist wohl ein allgemeiner Trend, dass die Bikes tendenziell mehr abfahrtslastig konzipiert werden, was dann am Ende zu lasten des Gewichtes geht.


----------



## J-F-E (22. Dezember 2018)

Ist überhaupt kein Downhill-Bike mehr von Radon geplant? Irgendwie fehlt das meiner Meinung nach...


----------



## SkeenRider (23. Dezember 2018)

J-F-E schrieb:


> Ist überhaupt kein Downhill-Bike mehr von Radon geplant? Irgendwie fehlt das meiner Meinung nach...



Das Swoop 200 wurde aus dem Programm genommen. Ich denke mal das es nicht so erfolgreich war?!


----------



## J-F-E (23. Dezember 2018)

SkeenRider schrieb:


> Das Swoop 200 wurde aus dem Programm genommen. Ich denke mal das es nicht so erfolgreich war?!


Wenn es nicht erfolgreich war, könnte man sich natürlich auch ein anderes Modell überlegen. Aber gar kein DH-Bike im Angebot lässt das MTB-Programm von Radon unvollständig erscheinen.


----------



## filiale (23. Dezember 2018)

J-F-E schrieb:


> Wenn es nicht erfolgreich war, könnte man sich natürlich auch ein anderes Modell überlegen. Aber gar kein DH-Bike im Angebot lässt das MTB-Programm von Radon unvollständig erscheinen.



Radon hat ja auch keine Marathon Fully mehr weil man auf Elektro geht und darin sie Zukunft sieht. Daher werden langfristig noch andere Modelle wegfallen.


----------



## SkeenRider (23. Dezember 2018)

J-F-E schrieb:


> Wenn es nicht erfolgreich war, könnte man sich natürlich auch ein anderes Modell überlegen. Aber gar kein DH-Bike im Angebot lässt das MTB-Programm von Radon unvollständig erscheinen.



Radon konzentriert sich halt auf die anderen Bereiche wo sie mehr Erfolg haben. Neu Entwicklungen wie das Jab, Slide Trail usw. Nehmen viel Zeit und Geld in Anspruch.


----------

